# Sony CDX-C90R with Sony XDP-4000X and optical adapter Sony XA-D211



## deza (Feb 18, 2009)

Check out this Sony CDX-C90R with XDP-4000X processor, AND XA-D211 optical adapter:

Sony CDX C90 with Sony XDP 4000x and Optical Adapter Sony XA D211 | eBay

Good Luck!


----------

